
AK-Datatypes in Development - doener
https://forum.amiga.org/index.php?topic=74410.msg849303#msg849303
======
snvzz
A promise of Open Source (even if not to be done immediately) would help sales
and donations.

Amiga owners are tired of sinking money into black holes.

